# Geekvape Athena Squonk Kit



## Dubz (15/9/17)

http://www.geekvape.com/project/athena-squonk-kit/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amy (15/9/17)

Looking forward to this one!!!!


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/9/17)

hot dam i want it


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/9/17)

oh snap its a mech. il stick with my pico squeeze then. My mech with training wheels

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Roodt (15/9/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> oh snap its a mech. il stick with my pico squeeze then. My mech with training wheels



I was just excited until i saw it's a mech. If only they could have made it a regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/9/17)

Roodt said:


> I was just excited until i saw it's a mech. If only they could have made it a regulated squonker.



Agreed. I'm in need of a regulated squonker with a price tag that doesn't involve selling a kid or a vital organ.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## snakevape (15/9/17)

Mech


----------



## Alex (15/9/17)

With a mech it's all about the coil resistance. It's really very simple to setup. And no need to worry about faulty electronics somewhere down the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

Dubz said:


> http://www.geekvape.com/project/athena-squonk-kit/
> 
> View attachment 107313
> 
> ...


Very nice.Do you know the difference between the standard and TCD model?


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

Roodt said:


> I was just excited until i saw it's a mech. If only they could have made it a regulated squonker.


With two batteries!


----------



## PsyCLown (16/9/17)

I also got excited when I saw this, then realized it was a mech and was still pretty happy until I saw the price tag.

EDIT: Just saw the Vandy Vape Pulse BF and that is what I will be getting!


----------



## RichJB (16/9/17)

With apologies to Queen

~Steam pours freely from the coils
Airflow set down low
Ain't no screen for to see my Watts
Ohm's Law ready to go
Are you heady, hey, are you ready for this?
Are you willing to ride your luck?
Out of the battery the gases vent
I built too low, o k@k!

Dum dum dum
Another mech in the shops
Dum dum dum
Another mech for the chops
And another mech out and another mech out
I want a BF pin
Hey, I'm gonna pass this by!
Which vendor's bringing it in?

How do you think I'm going to squonk along
Without a chip or screen?
Market research is all wrong
So now I'll vent my spleen
Are you happy, are you satisfied?
How long can you stand the heat?
Out of the battery the gases vent
I built too low, oh sheet!
Look out!

Dum dum dum
Another mech on the site
Dum dum dum
No reg squonks in sight
And another mech out and another mech out
Another mech in the store
Hey, I'm gonna pass this by
But they keep releasing more!

There's plenty of ways you can hurt a man
And kick him in the arse
You can beat him, you can cheat him, make him vape a mech
And take away PayFast
But I'm ready, yes, I'm ready for you
I'm bringing out my own device
Buttons, screen, spare bottle
And stab wood too, ooh nice!

Dum dum dum
A regulated at last
Dum dum dum
And everyone will pass
And another big fail and a clearance sale
Squonking's gone too far
Hey, but I'm willing to trade
Swap for a Battlestar? ~

j/k of course, mechs aren't for chops. But dayum, gibsmedat regulated. Enough with the mechs already.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (16/9/17)

RichJB said:


> With apologies to Queen
> 
> ~Steam pours freely from the coils
> Airflow set down low
> ...


I look to the left I look to the right
All I c is this mech vs regulated fight,
I take a pull of vape and let life be
Clouds for days is all I wanna see.

No doubt it's only mechs all around,
But happiness in any vape is all I've found.
everyone to their own and find your space,
Then it's bye bye to stinkies without a trace.

If only there were cheaper mods to find,
Coz all these costs haven't been too kind
I look at my wallet to c what to spend,
I tear up coz I can't afford High end.

Let's not forget to be thankful 4 vaping,
It helps our bodies as we are aging.
The future is here and I've found no faults
And that my brothers, is NIC SALTS!

PEACE!
Drops mic is shame

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Clouds for days is all I wanna see.



We can meet up any time brother

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amy (16/9/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I also got excited when I saw this, then realized it was a mech and was still pretty happy until I saw the price tag.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the Vandy Vape Pulse BF and that is what I will be getting!



What is the price tag?


----------



## Jengz (16/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> We can meet up any time brother


Hahaaa who would've thought you would get such a noticeable mention in that rap aaahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (18/9/17)

Amy said:


> What is the price tag?


I have seen it go for $48usd to $99usd on the China sites.


----------



## PsyCLown (18/9/17)

Amy said:


> What is the price tag?


At the moment around $40 but they will often drop in price after the pre-release / pre-order.

I think CigBuy had it for $26.


----------

